# Fluzone, High Dose code



## Huntsmantollers1 (Sep 25, 2012)

A few of my offices are providing the high-dose Fluzone to their patients.  I see that Medicare only has the one code for Fluzone, Q2038, however the high dose vaccine is more expensive than the version.  Does anyone know if it would be appropriate to code this high dose version as Q2039 with line 19 notes?


----------



## connieemason (Oct 4, 2012)

There is a vaccine specific code for Fluzone High Dose vaccine CPT 90662 (Influenza vaccine, split virus, preservative free, enhanced immunogenicity via increased antigen content, for intramuscular use.) The Medicare Q codes only apply to vaccines that were previously coded with CPT 90658 (multi dose vial presentations).


----------

